# [KVM / Réseau] Virtio, Interface non dectectée

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Bonjour,

Je reviens vers vous car j'essaie d'optimiser les performances des VM en utilisant VIRTIO.

J'ai suivi les instructions du site officiel http://www.linux-kvm.org.

Tout fonctionne correctement, sauf l'attribution d'une adresse par le DHCP.

Commande utilisée :

```
kvm -name "mamachine" -localtime -drive file=/path/to/debian.raw,if=virtio,boot=on -boot c -m 512 -net nic,macaddr=52:54:00:12:34:50,model=virtio -net tap,ifname=qtap0,script=no,downscript=no -daemonize -vga std
```

Logs récupérés sur la machine virtuelle

```

ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 52:54:00:12:34:50  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:42 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:33 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000 

          RX bytes:4132 (4.0 KiB)  TX bytes:5480 (5.3 KiB)

lo        Link encap:Boucle locale  

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:Hôte

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0 

          RX bytes:560 (560.0 B)  TX bytes:560 (560.0 B)
```

fichier /etc/network/interfaces

 *Quote:*   

> auto lo
> 
> iface lo inet loopback
> 
> # The primary network interface
> ...

 

```
mii-tool

SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not supported

no MII interfaces found
```

```
lspci -v

00:03.0 Ethernet controller: Qumranet, Inc. Device 1000

   Subsystem: Qumranet, Inc. Device 0001

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 11

   I/O ports at c020 [size=32]

   Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [40] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=3

   Kernel driver in use: virtio-pci

   Kernel modules: virtio_pci
```

Lorsque je configure l'interface eth0 en fixe cela fonctionne.

Par ailleurs, auriez vous une documentation décrivant le fonctionnement (et l'intérêt) du vde et comment le mettre en oeuvre?

Merci d'avance;Last edited by KageBunshinNoGentoo on Tue Sep 29, 2009 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Bon j'ai un peu avancé sur le sujet, vais continuer les recherhes.

En regardant les logs, je m'aperçois du message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> Starting...
> 
> Sep 29 17:05:49 mamachine NetworkManager: <info>  eth0: Driver 'virtio_net' does not support carrier detection.#012#011You must switch to it manually.
> 
> Sep 29 17:05:49 mamachine NetworkManager: <info>  nm_device_init(): waiting for device's worker thread to start
> ...

 

Je suis obligé d'activer l'interface manuellement.

Vais googliser  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

As-tu crées un pont sur l'Hôte sinon regarde ICI

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut man,

Oui oui, j'ai bien configuré un pont qui fonctionne parfaitement lorsque je n'utilise pas le mode virtio.

Avec virtio, lorsque je démarre la VM, l'interface n'est pas détectée par l'OS, il faut que je l'active manuellement.

----------

## ppg

 *KageBunshinNoGentoo wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai un peu avancé sur le sujet, vais continuer les recherhes.
> 
> En regardant les logs, je m'aperçois du message suivant :
> 
>  *Quote:*   Starting...
> ...

 

Il me semblait avoir lu que network manager ne supporte pas les bridge réseau donc je sais pas si tu vas pouvoir utiliser nm_applet et le bridge.

Je me suis aidé de la doc de libvirt pour configurer mon réseau :

http://wiki.libvirt.org/page/Networking

Il y a des exemples pour debian/ubuntu et fedora/RedHat, mais ça devrait pouvoir s'adapter facilement à gentoo.

À titre d'exemple voici ce que j'ai pour un "invité" ubuntu :

/etc/network/interfaces

```

auto lo

iface lo inet loopback

```

J'utilise virt-manager pour gérer mes vms.

----------

